# 300 summer league



## pro-elite (Jun 9, 2009)

Over the internet based on the honor system if u like the idea post a reply and once we get more than 15 or so shooters well start for bragging rights sunday for 10 weeks this was tried b4 but didnt turn out so lets give it a go 18m or 20 yards with 3 face vegas target (local archery pro shop should have them) and ?'s ask and i think this'll be cool so i want ur replies


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I should be able to do it. Too bad I don't have a target bow right now. Oh well, hopefully before summer is done, it'll be made, setup and ready.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm in...


----------



## MartinCheetah08 (May 2, 2009)

I'm game... I will shoot my hunting bow, season is coming up, the more practice the better.


----------



## pro-elite (Jun 9, 2009)

ok thats 3 all together ask if anyone else wants to


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

im in. sounds like fun.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

im in


----------



## MartinCheetah08 (May 2, 2009)

Ok well that's 6 so far


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*ttt*

i would but my bow doesnt get here until 2 more weeks


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

im in if i can find a place that carries vegas targets the shop that i usually go to doesnt carry them any more for some reason but I will see if the one that just opened near my house carrys them. will reply if i find some


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

young hunter said:


> im in if i can find a place that carries vegas targets the shop that i usually go to doesnt carry them any more for some reason but I will see if the one that just opened near my house carrys them. will reply if i find some


http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=53_250&products_id=1359
i dont know if you want to buy over the internet, but here is some.


----------

